# Herbal antibiotics (for SIBO) that helped me



## classicalmusicfan (Jul 3, 2016)

I had been suffering for quite some time with awful bloating and terrible intestinal physical pain which often began during sleep or in the early morning hours while I was still in bed.

A few months ago at NIH website I found an MD-written article which stated that herbal antibiotics are as effective as that super costly Rx antibiotic drug for SIBO which I have. I bought about 4 preparations of these and started taking them in May 2016. *They've helped me!* While the bloating has gone away, I still have now and then annoying or bad intestinal physical pain for hours usually striking in the early morning while in bed before I get up.

I'm also on low FODMAP foods but I still eat ~ 2 squares of dark chocolate every day (but don't know if this dark chocolate is bad). [3 squares are a serving.]

Here are the herbal antibiotics I bought and take for SIBO:

- CandiBactin-AR

- berberine complex (Integrative Therapeutics)

- Allibiotic CF (NOW Foods)

I also take: Garden of Life raw probiotics colon care, NOW Foods Digest Ultimate, digestive bitters (a liquid), and NOW Foods boswellia extract (an anti-inflammatory since I can't take NSAIDs).

I had tried two famous probiotics -- VSL#3 and Align -- but both caused me even greater troubles an suffering. My GI doc told me to stop taking them after he had told me about them. In my readings I learned that not all probiotics are good for a person. Some of them contain some sugars (or maybe carbs) that make matters worse for a person. I suppose the VSL#3 and the Align have sugars (or maybe carbs) that are bad for me.


----------

